# Eugin y su gatito maullaron 4.000 posts !!!



## Sparrow22

*Bravo, Euge !!! vos y tu gatito estan haciendo de las suyas en el foro (y muy pero muy bien hechas !!!!) * 

* Te felicito amiga !!!! me has ensenado muchas cosas y tu colaboracion en el foro es invalorable.... *

*Gracias por todo, y sobre todo por la amistad !!! *

*que tu kitty kat siga maullando muchos posts mas !!!!!*
*BRAVIIISSSIMO !!!!*

pd: mi computadora no tiene acentos, y este es un post para felicitar, por favor no me corrijan !!!!**


----------



## América

*Muchísimas felicidades amiga felina *


----------



## natasha2000

Eugin, guapa!

Felicidades!  Qué los haya muchos más!

PD: Sparrow, escribe un post más, es que me da cosa de tus ultimas tres cifras....


----------



## Elisa68

Congratulazioni Eugin!!!


----------



## fenixpollo

*If there were a prize for** Best Attitude, Gin, you would win it.... hands down!* 

*Thanks for such volume and, more importantly, such QUALITY collaboration!* 


   ​
 
 *HAPPY POSTIVERSARY!* 
​


----------



## RoCi'S

Q paso? cumplio años?? o que? jaja no entiendo!!!... o porq posteo muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuchas veces y fueron todas muy utiles?


----------



## Sparrow22

RoCi'S said:
			
		

> Q paso? cumplio años?? o que? jaja no entiendo!!!... o porq posteo muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuchas veces y fueron todas muy utiles?


 
por eso mismo compatriota, la felicitamos por las colaboraciones


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡ENHORABUENA EUGIN!!!  

Eres un encanto. Gracias por ayudarnos con tus inteligentes mensajes  

Aquí traigo un gatito para ti.

Alundra.


----------



## AndREA22

* ¡ F e l i c i d a d e s   E U G I N !  *
*Aplausos bien merecidos por la gran aportación que haz hecho a este foro con tus 4 miauuu posts de los que siempre hay algo bueno que aprender. ¡ Buen trabajo ! *​


----------



## emma42

!Felicidades, Eugin!

You are an asset to this Forum and a pleasure to talk to.

Y tu gatito.

Emma
x x​


----------



## COLsass

Ever so dependable, a model forera, and a provider of endless goodness.  

Si estoy aporteñado es porque quiero llegar a parecerme a gente como vos!  Enhorabuena, que lo merecés mucho!


----------



## Soledad Medina

Muchas felicidades por tus respuestas tan certeras y por tu encantadora presencia en el foro.  Te sobra talento y generosidad.  Que cumplas muchos posts más!!!!  
Con mucho cariño
Soledad


----------



## Txiri

Os mandamos un miau


----------



## Like an Angel

*¡¡¡¡¡¡Mauge!!!!!!, ¡¡¡¡Felicitaciones!!!! y gracias por regalar tus conocimientos, en días en los que todo es dinero es bueno saber que a la gente le gusta ayudar por el hecho de ayudar, no más.*



			
				Sparrow22 said:
			
		

> *¡¡¡Bravo, Euge!!! vos y tu gatito están haciendo de las suyas en el foro (y muy pero muy bien hechas !!!!)*
> 
> *¡¡¡¡Te felicito amiga!!!! me has enseñado muchas cosas y tu colaboración en el foro es invalorable....*
> 
> *¡¡¡Gracias por todo, y sobre todo por la amistad!!!*
> 
> *¡¡¡¡¡Qué tu kitty kat siga maullando muchos posts mas !!!!!*
> *¡¡¡¡BRAVÍIISSSIMO!!!!*
> 
> pd: mi computadora no tiene acentos, y este es un post para felicitar, por favor no me corrijan !!!!**


 
Lo siento Sparrow22, pero la computadora de este ciber sí tiene acentos y como tiene delirios de maestra corrigió las faltas solita , hey _kitty kat_, ataca a ese pikirito     

*¡¡¡Vamos Argentina Car**o!!!*​


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Gracias Amiga!

Giny,

Te agradezco la buenísima colaboración,
tu bondad, y hasta la picardía,

un fuerte abrazo,
cuchu​


----------



## Maruja14

*¡¡Felicidades Eugin!!  (¡Ah! y felicidades también por vuestra victoria de ayer, creo que el fútbol te va)*


*Like an Angel, el corrector de tu cíber anda pelín despistado *

*En esta frase:*

_*¡¡¡¡¡Qué tu kitty kat siga maullando muchos posts mas !!!!!*_

*Se le ha ido el acento del más al que  *




			
				Like an Angel said:
			
		

> *¡¡¡¡¡¡Mauge!!!!!!, ¡¡¡¡Felicitaciones!!!! y gracias por regalar tus conocimientos, en días en los que todo es dinero es bueno saber que a la gente le gusta ayudar por el hecho de ayudar, no más.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparrow22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*¡¡¡Bravo, Euge!!! vos y tu gatito están haciendo de las suyas en el foro (y muy pero muy bien hechas !!!!)*_
> 
> _*¡¡¡¡Te felicito amiga!!!! me has enseñado muchas cosas y tu colaboración en el foro es invalorable....*_
> 
> _*¡¡¡Gracias por todo, y sobre todo por la amistad!!!*_
> 
> _*¡¡¡¡¡Qué tu kitty kat siga maullando muchos posts mas !!!!!*_
> _*¡¡¡¡BRAVÍIISSSIMO!!!!*_
> 
> _pd: mi computadora no tiene acentos, y este es un post para felicitar, por favor no me corrijan !!!!** _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lo siento Sparrow22, pero la computadora de este ciber sí tiene acentos y como tiene delirios de maestra corrigió las faltas solita , hey _kitty kat_, ataca a ese pikirito
> 
> 
> *¡¡¡Vamos Argentina Car**o!!!*​
Click to expand...

 


P.S. No creo que Eugin eche de menos las aperturas de las exclamaciones. No me parece que sea muy partidaria de ellas...


----------



## Mei

Muchas feliciades y muchas gracias por "estar al otro lado".  

A ver si te animas y te vienes a tomar un cafecito en la plaza  Reial!!  

Chau guapa!

Meiow!


----------



## danielfranco

Y ahora, un pequeño homenaje:
"Miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau, miau... etc."

En español: "Gracias y felicidades."


----------



## moodywop

Eugin, provo a scrivere in "basic Italian" 

Congratulazioni di tutto cuore a te e alla nazionale Argentina. 

Visto? La vittoria nella mia città vi ha portato fortuna


----------



## samarita

congratulations!


----------



## Fernando

Muchas gracias como siempre Eugin.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Congratulations, Eugin!

Y muchas gracias por todo ..... tenemos tanta suerte, teniendote en esta comunidad!    

un abrazo fuerte,
Chaska


----------



## Eugin

¡*Muchísimas gracias a todos*, *queridos amigos*!!!! 

¡Qué hermosa sorpresa!!! Después de estar casi todo el fin de semana festejando (jejeje!! al menos hasta este viernes  ….) y lejos de la compu, recién ahora puedo ponerme a agradecer…. Pero lo voy a hacer por partes porque son muchos para un solo post…. (¡me quieren mucho parece, qué bueno eso!!!)

*Adri*, ¿qué más te puedo decir que ya no te haya dicho?? Muchas gracias por estar atenta al momento de mi llegada, jajaja!!
*América*, ¡uno de mis gatitos amigos favoritos!!! Muchas gracias por las felicitaciones!!
*Diablilla querida*, muchas gracias, procuraré que así sea, jejej!!! 
*Elisa*, un piacere avere tui complimenti, un vero onore!! Grazie mille!
*Pollito*, one of my dearest friends here…. Thanks a bunch for your words, they really mean a lot to me!! I learn so much from you and so much like it !!,  Now, can you explain what does it mean when you say: “_hands down_”? 
*Roci`S*, gracias por tu humor, ironía y felicitaciones encubiertas!!
*Alundra*, muchas gracias por tu buena onda, tus palabras y el regalito, otro gatito más para coleccionar!!! Iupii!! 
*Andrea*, mil gracias, amiga, no pude ver tu link… porfis, fijate si puedes arreglarlo, no quiero perderme de mi regalito!!!
*Emma*, Thanks so much for your compliment! You are very kind. My kitty thanks you as well!!! A big hug to your beautiful country!
*ColsaSS*, you do know how to flatter me, right? Everytime I feel down, I´ll come back to this post of yours!!! Thank YOU so very much!! (and I also keep on learning Eglish from you, so don´t stop teaching me!!)

*A todos ustedes, gracias por haberme hecho una adicta más de este lugar,   simplemente para tener la oportunidad de participar y aprender de ustedes!! Muchas gracias*!!


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Tarde pero llego   
Gracias por estos 4000


----------



## fenixpollo

Qué bueno que admite que eres adicta, Gin. Admitirlo es el primer paso... 

Para que sigas alimentando tu adicción, te dejo una parcial explicación...  

¡Saludos!


----------



## Ed the Editor

¡Hola Eugin!

Yo también llego tarde a la fiesta. Pero añado mis felicitaciones por tus asombrantes 4.000 posteos. 

Busqué en Internet una foto o un dibujo de ti (y tu gato) mientras nos brindas tu sabiduría en los foros. Ojalá que te guste este dibujo.

Otra vez, ¡felicitaciones!

Saludos,
Ed


----------



## lauranazario

¡Felicidades en tus 4000, Eugin!

Y para celebrarlo, te dejo un pequeño obsequio para que lo luzcas cuando salgas de fiesta. 

Cariños,
Laura N.


----------



## Eugin

Sigo con los agradecimientos, segunda parte 

*Soledad*, una señora con todas las letras, siempre tan amable, gracias a vos por tu cordialidad constante!
*Txiri*, a real honour to receive your compliments! I wish I knew a quarter of all your knowledge!!! So it´s me to thank you for teaching me so many times!!!
*Lady Marian*, muchísimas gracias a vos por tus palabras!! No es difícil hacer “ese tipo de regalos” cuando uno disfruta de lo que hace!! Gracias, cordobeeeeesita!! y "Requete vamos Argentina, Car**o" 
*Cuchuflex amiguex*!!, so many, many thank-yous!!… what would I do without my “Rufus” ? You are a source of inspiration to all of us, and the spirit of this forum. Don´t need to thank me, mate!!! Un abrazote!! 
*Maruja*, gracias por ambas felicitaciones!! Por supuesto que me gusta el fútbol, no podría ser argentina si no me gustara!!!! Espero seguir festejando después de este viernes ….. 
*Mei*, catalanita mía! Muchas gracias amigota!! Tú sabes que no tengo ningún problema de tomarme el primer vuelo para tomar ese cafecito en ese lugar de ensueño… no me hagas desear así, malvada!!! Hasta luego, pibita!!!
*Daniel* Muchas gracias por tu “mini-homenaje”!! Le pregunté a mi kitty pero él me dijo que tu mensaje decía otra cosa… ¿pueden ser algunas palabras alusivas al partido del sábado, quizás?? Lo siento, amigo, pero sí que nos dieron pelea, ¿eh? Muy buen partido, era de cualquier país…. 
*Carlo* Tantíssime grazie, amico!! É vero!!! Abbiamo avuto buona fortuna per la tua cittá!!… al meno fino questo venerdí…. Non voglio giocare con l´ Italia… non voglio otra volta come il Mundiale del ´90!!! Grazie per tutto e per le bellisimme fotos!!!! (Salutti per Alex anche!! )
*Samarita* muchas gracias (otro de mis amigos felinos!!!)
*Fernando*, el caballero, del foro, muchas gracias por tus palabras, son um halago para mí!!
*Jenny*, as usual, so sweet and gentle! Thanks for your kind words and friendship!! and support to Argentina!!! keep up supporting us... we´ll really need it on Friday....  

Gracias a todos, es un honor tenerlos como amigos!!


----------



## Jana337

Carissima collega, enhorabuena!

Spero di rivederti prestissimo nel nuovo forum spagnolo-italiano.  

Quando avrai il prossimo postiversario, magari ti scriverò qualcosa in spagnolo - dipende da te, se me lo insegnerai... 

Jana


----------



## GenJen54

To our own little gatita!  As always, I'm a bit late to the party, and what a party it is! Felicitaciones on your fourth mille-post. You are a joy to have around these forums!


----------



## Bienvenidos

*Eugin,
Lo siento, yo llego tarde: ya sabes por qué: me falta una computadora. Tengo tanto decirte, tantas gracias....siempre sos amable, educada, y chistosa.  Me encanta hablar contigo, y siempre tenés algo interesante compartir conmigo.  Sos mi amiga de Argentina  De nuevo te doy las gracias.  Me alegre de que estés aquí.

Un fuerte abrazo,
Bien
*


----------



## AmethystSW

Congratulations Eugin!


----------



## Abledude

Mira que soy nuevo en este foro, y ahora que veo este post recuerdo que me ayudaste 2 o mas veces, sin importar que sea un novato, mil gracias!

Y felicidades MIL!

Aguante la Argentina! se que le gana a Alemania!


----------



## EVAVIGIL

¡Felicidades, Eugin!
(Tarde, como siempre...)
No sólo a una eficaz colaboradora del foro, sino a una muy buena amiga...
(Si te gustan los gatos, no puedes ser mala...)
Un besito desde Madrid.


----------



## fran06

Bueno...tu también escrives bastante!!!
Gracias por tu ayuda y felicidades!!!

PS te aseguro que tu italiano es mucho màs "rico" de mi espa. 
Besitos y ANDA ARGENTINA!!!!!


----------



## Eugin

Después de unos días un tanto tristes para los argentinos , les quiero seguir agradeciendo de corazón sus palabras de felicitaciones, pero sólo quería recordarles que soy yo la más agradecida al tener esta oportunidad de seguir aprendiendo en estos foros. ¡Es maravilloso ser de ayuda en un lugar donde aprendo y me divierto a la vez!! ¡Aguante el foro!!! 

*tigrecito*: muchas gracias, flamante moderador!! ¡Te felicito por tremendo logro!!!
*Ed*itor!! La verdad es que la foto se refleja bastante a mi realidad, ya que me encanta trabajar de noche, pero con una taza de té (de menta), mejor… Por supuesto me encantó la foto, pero más tus palabras, eres muy amable, Ed (que también has llegado a tu primer milestone!! Felicidades!!)
*Laura querida*!! Qué regalo me mandaste, muchas gracias!! Se ve que quieres ver a todas las damas luciendo esas joyas cuál reinas!!! Me encantan tus ideas!!!! Un abrazote 
*Jana*, amica, ma tu già parli benissimo lo spagnolo!!!! Megliore che il mio italiano, sicuro!!!! Non hai vergogna!! Grazie a te per l`aiuto nel forum spagnolo-italiano!! 
*Gen Jen*!! A real honor to read your words!!! Many, many thank-yous, but you know, I couldn’t open your link… can you paste it once again so that I have the chance of seeing it, please?? Thanks a lot!! 
*Bien (dear Aref)* I hope you get your computer fixed soon so that we can keep on learning from each other! Thanks a lot for your friendship and help in the forums, you are great!!
*Amethyst*, muchas gracias a ti por las veces que me has ayudado!!
*Abledude*, Es que no importa que seas novato, hombre!! El tema era colaborar con los que recién empiezan a dar sus primeros pasos acá, o sea que nada para agradecer, un placer ayudarte. Y gracias por el apoyo, pero no hemos tenido suerte …
*Eva*, gracias amigota. La próxima vez que estés por acá y no organicemos para encontrarnos, ¡te paso a la lista negra, jejejej!!! 
*Fran* Grazie mille, amica! E un piacere leggere tue parole! Grazie a te per aiutarmi con il mio “dialetto argentino” d´italiano, jeje!! *Forza* *Italia* adesso !!!

¡Aquí comparto con ustedes esta celebración pero luego miren cómo quedo luego de tanto festejar este tipo de acontecimientos, ¡jejej !!

¡Un beso grande a todos! *y todas las gracias a ustedes!!*


----------



## VenusEnvy

*María: Nunca me olvido de ti, chiquilla! Hace tiempo, ¿no?  

Siempre cuando veo un hilo tuyo, sé que me va a hacer trabajar mi cerebro... y nunca me falla! Es asi cada una vez!  ja ja

¡Te felicito, chiquilla!​
Y, siento por la demora. Este, acabo de re-descubrir este foro, y estoy tratando de ponerme al dia con las felicitaciones.  Sea temprano, osea tarde... enhorabuena bonita!   *


----------



## Fernita

*Eugin:*

*¡¡¡¡¡Nunca es tarde para felicitarte!!!!!!!*​ 
*Te mando 4000 abrazos esperando que sigas aportando con tanta calidad.*

*Con todo cariño,*

*Fernita*​


----------



## danalto

*Abrazos de mi parte tambien*, *eugin*! 
​


----------



## Alfry

Congratuazioni my friend


----------



## beatrizg

¡Ayyyyy! ¡Llegué tardíííísimo!

Me uno a las voces de todos los foreros para felicitarte por tus 4000 posts inteligentes y amables.


----------



## Eugin

*Nic*, ¡muchas gracias por tu mensaje tan cariñoso! ¡Me alegra saber que te hago pensar con mis posts y te entretengo!! Don´t worry for the delay, friend!! The good friends are never too late  !! Un abrazote para ti!

*Fernita* (¡me encanta tu nick!) Por supuesto que nunca es tarde!! Es más, ¡incluso son más lindos estos mensajes porque hacen perpetuar esta sensación de agradecimiento enorme hacia todos ustedes!! 
Muchas gracias por tu mensaje tan dulce Un beso enorme.

*Dany*, amica mia!!! Tante grazie per il tuo saluto é un caro saluto a la bella Roma!!

*Alfry*, amico mio grazie per il tuo messagio!! Continua imparandomi la tua lingua cosí che mi serve molto!!

*Bea*, no te preocupes por la tardanza; como dije antes, ¡los buenos amigos nunca llegan tarde!!! Espero verte más seguido por los foros… nos tienes un poco abandonados últimamente  … un abrazo para ti 

Un beso enorme para todos ustedes y acá la verdaderamente agradecida y afortunada soy yo por contar con su amistad!! For you!!


----------



## loladamore

¿Es demasiado tarde? ¿O todavía puedo desearte

¡¡¡Muchas felicidades!!!?​ 
Vi esta tarjeta que me pareció (casi) apropiada. Gracias por toda tu ayuda.
Un abrazo
Lola


----------

